# Sant Patrick's Breastplate



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2008)

I know that we can not authenticate this as an actual work of the great Bishop of Ireland, but... The sentiment is right on the mark. This is traditionally considered to be a prayer by St. Patrick.


I bind unto myself today
The strong Name of the Trinity,
By invocation of the same
The Three in One and One in Three.

I bind this today to me forever
By power of faith, Christ’s incarnation;
His baptism in Jordan river,
His death on Cross for my salvation;
His bursting from the spiced tomb,
His riding up the heavenly way,
His coming at the day of doom
I bind unto myself today.

I bind unto myself the power
Of the great love of cherubim;
The sweet ‘Well done’ in judgment hour,
The service of the seraphim,
Confessors’ faith, Apostles’ word,
The Patriarchs’ prayers, the prophets’ scrolls,
All good deeds done unto the Lord
And purity of virgin souls.

I bind unto myself today
The virtues of the star lit heaven,
The glorious sun’s life giving ray,
The whiteness of the moon at even,
The flashing of the lightning free,
The whirling wind’s tempestuous shocks,
The stable earth, the deep salt sea
Around the old eternal rocks.

I bind unto myself today
The power of God to hold and lead,
His eye to watch, His might to stay,
His ear to hearken to my need.
The wisdom of my God to teach,
His hand to guide, His shield to ward;
The word of God to give me speech,
His heavenly host to be my guard.

Against the demon snares of sin,
The vice that gives temptation force,
The natural lusts that war within,
The hostile men that mar my course;
Or few or many, far or nigh,
In every place and in all hours,
Against their fierce hostility
I bind to me these holy powers.

Against all Satan’s spells and wiles,
Against false words of heresy,
Against the knowledge that defiles,
Against the heart’s idolatry,
Against the wizard’s evil craft,
Against the death wound and the burning,
The choking wave, the poisoned shaft,
Protect me, Christ, till Thy returning.

Christ be with me, Christ within me,
Christ behind me, Christ before me,
Christ beside me, Christ to win me,
Christ to comfort and restore me.
Christ beneath me, Christ above me,
Christ in quiet, Christ in danger,
Christ in hearts of all that love me,
Christ in mouth of friend and stranger.

I bind unto myself the Name,
The strong Name of the Trinity,
By invocation of the same,
The Three in One and One in Three.
By Whom all nature hath creation,
Eternal Father, Spirit, Word:
Praise to the Lord of my salvation,
Salvation is of Christ the Lord.


----------



## etexas (Mar 17, 2008)

It is a good Hymn! When I was an Anglican it was a favorite of mine on Holy Days. You have to admit, the Theology is good.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2008)

I especially like this bit;

Christ be with me, Christ within me,
Christ behind me, Christ before me,
Christ beside me, Christ to win me,
Christ to comfort and restore me.
Christ beneath me, Christ above me,
Christ in quiet, Christ in danger,
Christ in hearts of all that love me,
Christ in mouth of friend and stranger


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 17, 2008)

etexas said:


> It is a good Hymn! When I was an Anglican it was a favorite of mine on Holy Days. You have to admit, the Theology is good.



Amen Sir.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. James Kennedy preached a great sermon on St. Patrick, when he was still living in this valley of tears and this city of death. As an Irishman I especially appreciate this great man, who first brought the gospel to Ireland. Thanks to him our brothers like, Daniel Ritchie have the gospel today. He certainly was nothing like the pagans and papists have pictured him to be. It is funny that he is attributed with driving the snakes out of Ireland, but Ireland never had snakes. You wonder where these tales originate.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Despite the attempts of Secular Humanists and Papists to silence the gospel in Ireland, the word of God still goes forth. One day the Holy Spirit will cause the gospel to advance so mightily in our nation, that the whole island will be united as the Theocratic Republic of Ireland, reconstructed under Christ the King.


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 19, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Dr. James Kennedy preached a great sermon on St. Patrick, when he was still living in this valley of tears and this city of death. As an Irishman I especially appreciate this great man, who first brought the gospel to Ireland. Thanks to him our brothers like, Daniel Ritchie have the gospel today. He certainly was nothing like the pagans and papists have pictured him to be. It is funny that he is attributed with driving the snakes out of Ireland, but Ireland never had snakes. You wonder where these tales originate.



Sounds like your Welsh, Stephen 

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 19, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Despite the attempts of Secular Humanists and Papists to silence the gospel in Ireland, the word of God still goes forth. One day the Holy Spirit will cause the gospel to advance so mightily in our nation, that the whole island will be united as the Theocratic Republic of Ireland, reconstructed under Christ the King.



Daniel,

Ireland is already a theocracy. All civil bodies are theocracies. The important question to ask is "Which God (or god) do they obey?".

Cheers,


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 19, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the attempts of Secular Humanists and Papists to silence the gospel in Ireland, the word of God still goes forth. One day the Holy Spirit will cause the gospel to advance so mightily in our nation, that the whole island will be united as the Theocratic Republic of Ireland, reconstructed under Christ the King.
> ...



Indeed; the question is never Theocracy vs. No Theocracy.


----------

